# Best Splake Advice



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

In May I am going to fish some harbors in Lake Huron for Splake. I am 100% ignorant about fishing for them. There is surprisingly little info on the web. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

I could be wrong but I dont think lake huron has any splake. I know there is some inland lakes that have some and lake superior.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

They used to plant them up in the Southern UP area (Hessle). Not sure that is still happening.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Last five years it looks like the only Lake Huron plants were at Hessel:

Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 04/25/16 10,512 State Plant 7.76
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 04/25/16 19,488 State Plant 7.76
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 04/25/17 9,240 State Plant 8.07
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 04/25/17 15,840 State Plant 8.07
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 05/02/17 4,920 State Plant 8.03
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 05/02/18 14,211 State Plant 8.15
Mackinac Lake Huron HESSEL (42N 01W 28) HESSEL Splake 05/04/18 15,789 State Plant 8.11


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Try smelt on the bottom or blue shiners on a slip bobber. Berkeley gulp jigs in smelt 3” work good sometimes too.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Best bet for large splake is copper harbor in the late fall period.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Grinnell said:


> Best bet for large splake is copper harbor in the late fall period.


Keweenaw bay all winter long too. You can also get them in copper harbor in the winter but the smaller most recently planted fish seem to hang there all winter. It can be tough catching a keeper there in winter months. Keweenaw bay can be outstanding in the winter .


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> Keweenaw bay all winter long too. You can also get them in copper harbor in the winter but the smaller most recently planted fish seem to hang there all winter. It can be tough catching a keeper there in winter months. Keweenaw bay can be outstanding in the winter .


I’ve caught several of those small fish. My favorite came from an eastern UP paddle only lake. Every time I go I see schools of them and man, they’re tricky there. Got one with a deep trolled worm and said hello to my dad in the clouds- as I fondly remembered his accounts of surprise splake at Higgins


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

On my bucket list pf species. thought about combining a Sturgeon Bay Whitfish and a UP splake trip as a winter getaway


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

steelhead281 said:


> In May I am going to fish some harbors in Lake Huron for Splake. I am 100% ignorant about fishing for them. There is surprisingly little info on the web. Any advice is appreciated.


May might not be the best time to target them. November used to be good, when I fished for Splake a few times.


----------



## rlf60000 (Feb 3, 2013)

steelhead281 said:


> In May I am going to fish some harbors in Lake Huron for Splake. I am 100% ignorant about fishing for them. There is surprisingly little info on the web. Any advice is appreciated.


Hessel is the place to go, troll inner bays with thundersticks or spoons.You can start as soon as the ice goes out. slows down by june


----------

